# very possible buy!



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I am really interested in this horse, we're thinking of taking a look at her this weekend, but the owner needs a definite answer by thurs, so I was wondering what do yall think?








Sorry this isn't the best confo pic, but its the only one. Theres a video too but someone else is riding her and im not sure if im allowed to post it? The only problem i saw in the video was she looked a little downhill when I paused it, but that could be just the quality of the video, plus im not good at critiquing

Shes a 15h 5 year old bay QH mare.
I mainly want to use her to practice jumping/trotting/cantering with, and maybe enter a few shows, and get more riding time.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I see nothing wrong with her.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooh she's very lovely in colour! 
I like her, but you can't really tell much from the angle of the photo!
x


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

She looks like a cute, solidly built horse. I'm pretty sure you can post the video... we'd love to see it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks pretty nice, would like to see more shots of her!


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay heres a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aIxtns5QNg

I actually found out she is started over jumps.
Again, in the video just give me your input on the horse. I don't know the rider so don't critique her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like her. Looks like a nice horse with potential. How much they ask for her?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

what do you want her for??

I see nothing wrong with her from that pic. Big head, but thats just superficial. I actually think she's quite pretty.


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

I would mainly use her for english pleasure. I think it would be nice to have a horse that I could just go ride whenever I want, and to practice what i've learned in my lessons. I will probably try showng her too once I get used to her and we both get better.
They're asking $2,000, but my mom got it down to $1,500. When we visit her we're planning on having a vet come with us to make sure though.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Get a vet check and if they pressure you not to, walk away.

She looks like a nice horse though. Did they say why they were selling her?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm confused.... you want to go look at her this weekend... but they want an answer by thursday? Don't buy the horse if you haven't tried it out. It might sound like a great horse, or a great deal, but you need to try the horse for yourself. By the video, she does look like a nice horse, needs some work. While she looks like she can go over the obstacles and everything nice, she does need work on the flat. Do you know what exactly they have done with her?


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Well last time we called we weren't sure if we were actually going to buy her
But tomarrow we're calling again and saying that if we visit saturday and everything goes well, we're defintiely going to buy her.
I'm definitely going to ride her and see how I like her before actually buying her.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

she is amazingly cute


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she look's really pretty...she does look a bit down hill but that could be the angle.....i find her build a tab bit big for her leg's make sure yyour vet x ray her....i highly agree with solan VET CHECK!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

equinelove said:


> They're asking $2,000, but my mom got it down to $1,500. When we visit her we're planning on having a vet come with us to make sure though.


Not bad at all. Looks like a good price for that horse.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

be careful with them pressuring for the sale, they should want the buyer to be a good fit-she looks liek a nice horse to me and seh looks willing.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Wow, i really liked her. She needs to quite rushing around, and get more on her hind end, but she is very willing and quiet. IF the vet check goes well, then I would snatch her up while she is still for sale. She looks like she has a lot of potential. If i were to ask my horse I'm breaking to go over that bridge, I'd get a very negative reaction, lol. Hmmm, more work needs to be done.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i think shes a cutie! i really like her. i love her color!!! as for the video i think its amazing your getting her for that price! shes a cute little mover!! she seems like a sweety!


----------



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Im really excited to work with her if i get her.
We called the place where we wanted to board her, but they're full :? 
We called 2 other stables though, one where I used to take riding lessons and one where I do take ridiing now so we're getting the quotes hopefully tomarrow.
I think i'm getting her for sure though if I find a good stable and if she comes out clean for the vet check!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

She is very beautiful. But I hope that she'll slow down for you, when you ask her too. She's very speedy and I didn't really see what was all that great about what she was doing. Sure she catches your eye cuz she's moving around fast and jumping up stuff... but like someone said, she wasn't moving under herself. Also, it seemed like she cantered on her own at the one part of the video because she was trotting so fast. She is young though too, so she's probably just excited. I do think she's really cute. Seems very willing.  One thing though ... she doesn't look like a quarter horse at all. She looks thoroughbred! Did anyone else think that too??


----------

